# Tumblr Anyone?



## kaZombie (Sep 12, 2011)

Every once and I while I see someone on tumblr mention HHC- so I figure, why not see who here has a tumblr? Maybe we can all group together and make a giant army of hedgehog loving geeks? No...

Anyways- username is kaZombie on there too if anyone is interested :3


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Yes, I have a tumblr ^_^
It's shaelikestaquitos.tumblr.com

I know that sayhedgehog on this forum also has one too ^_^ (under the same username)


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

http://zebrashatehail.tumblr.com/ <---- me!


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

I've been meaning to make one of these...so...here is my newly made Tumblr...because I need one more thing to keep me online :lol:

http://raerysdyk.tumblr.com/


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

Urgh im so old (lol 21 is old now apparently) wth is tumbler?


----------



## Arquan (Nov 9, 2011)

It's kinda like a blogspot


----------



## kaZombie (Sep 12, 2011)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> Yes, I have a tumblr ^_^
> It's shaelikestaquitos.tumblr.com
> 
> I know that sayhedgehog on this forum also has one too ^_^ (under the same username)


fact- I already follow both of you ^-^

And yay- new people to follow :3


----------



## amberkinn (Oct 9, 2011)

Rofl so there apparently was already a post, I guess I will put my link on here too.  
http://www.ai-amberkin.tumblr.com
yay hedgehog central friends!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm mostly sports, but:

http://schramm-blanton.tumblr.com


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

GoldenEyes said:


> Urgh im so old (lol 21 is old now apparently) wth is tumbler?


I also dont know what it is, but if 21 is old then i am really old


----------

